# Mosquito Lagoon FL



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Took the flats boat and headed south Monday morning, made the 1000 miles in 16 hours. Picked up my 84 year old father Tuesday morning and headed to the northern end of mosquito Lagoon fishing the Mangrove islands and creeks. Throwing the 3 inch Slush joshy minnow on 1/4 oz jigs. 7ft spinning rod with 12 pound braid. All fish were picked up on points of Mangrove islands in 3 to 4 foot of water. We boated 36 sea trout in 4 hours before Dad ran out of steam. A great day with my father. Thanks Big Joshy for creating such a fine lure. 
Heading to the Gulf side to fish Veterans day with my son the AF Master Sergeant. Will hopefully post some respectable pics in the near future. Good luck and tight lines.

PS all the Trout came on 2 joshys which were utterly destroyed by the end of our 1/2 day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

love reading about son and father and father and son fishing. and when the fishing is good its even better. thanks for sharing your trip with us. keep us posted about your son and your fishing trip. right now I plan on making my annual ice fishing trip to port st lucy in feb. will try to post with some pictures.
sherman


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fished Veterans day with my son AF Master Sergeant. We put 40 fish in the boat. Spent the day on Saturday (12th) tending cows and farm chores, paying my cousin for his guide service.. Went back out in the Gulf on Sunday and lost track of how many fish we put in the boat..........some where around 150, mostly speckled Sea Trout a few small reds, couple of lizard fish and had a 4 ft black tip take a Joshy swimbait away from me.. A Great couple of days fishing with family. My cousin Dale who is a native Florida boy acted as guide for our outings. 
We all fished medium spinning tackle, 7ft rods and 12 to 20 lb braid. mostly throwing popping corks with white gulp shrimp on 1/4 oz jig heads. I threw this rig also but used 3.25 inch Big Joshy swimbaits in Slush color. I was getting about 20 fish on one bait before I had to switch out and do some super glue repairs. Most fish came in 2.5 to 3.5 feet of water.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I just ordered some of the 5 inch joshys for our March trip to flamingo marina in everglades national park. Hoping the snook like them.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I almost guarantee that snook will take those large joshys. I caught a few snook on Joshys over the past few years. Also Trout, Gag grouper, Reds, Blues, Sea bass. They Work. Good luck on your snook outing!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks. We did well last year on gulp. We also fish in June/July around Englewood and catch quite a few and trout as well


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Fantastic Snook!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks..that tree is the only shade along the beach. When I first walked to it , I thought there was a bunch of seaweed on the bottom...but when I REALLY looked.... every bit of shade was one giant school of snook. Must have been a couple hundred. We caught many...plus trout and mangrove and lane snapper.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I kayak fished Mosquito Lagoon this past summer, had a chunk of ladyfish on a rod in the holder on one side and was throwing a j5 joshy shiner off the other side. I caught a small snook, some reds, a bunch of trout, and a few flounder on the joshy and even gave one to a local to use as well. I did get a 39.5" red, but it came on a cut finger mullet though. That was quite the battle from a kayak. 

Last year in the keys, I got a couple of barracuda on one as well. I am fully convinced that Joshys will work anywhere predatory fish are eating fish of that size.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

We fish lemon bay but I have yet to catch a red there. I got one at flamingo but not in the slot. I also have friends in the keys we stay with. So far my personal bests areca 44 inch , 40 lb cobia on my 7 ft lightning rod I use here at home with 10 pound test and a 7 ft lemon shark in the marina at flamingo. I love saltwater fishing ...you just never know what you will catch


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

*My 2 best reds. Both from mosquito. 8 ft medium rod W/14lb mono on a Stradic 4000 reel. Throwing a Gold Johnson spoon. Water was completely flat that morning, spotted their school from more than a mile away. Probably 40 or 50 reds this size in the same school. Got out ahead of them and sight casted as they passed, pulled out the first one, watched them for 30 min. and they came right back past me, caught a second one. Very memorable morning.*


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful fish Mike. glad you're having a good time with family. hit me up when you get back in town.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

fritoking said:


> We fish lemon bay but I have yet to catch a red there. I got one at flamingo but not in the slot. I also have friends in the keys we stay with. So far my personal bests areca 44 inch , 40 lb cobia on my 7 ft lightning rod I use here at home with 10 pound test and a 7 ft lemon shark in the marina at flamingo. I love saltwater fishing ...you just never know what you will catch


That is too funny that you caught it on a lightning rod. I got a lot of service out of mine that broke on the cast after I landed my 39.5 red. I think that it cracked during the fight, and the cast was the last straw. Great rod for the money, and I got a couple more when they were on sale this summer at field and stream. The only other rod that I like better for down there is the Abu Garcia Volitile Inshore rod(they are on clearance on their site now).


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice winter smallies! Your background is giving away your flow though! Lol! 

Congrats on a couple of great redfish!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

homepiece said:


> That is too funny that you caught it on a lightning rod. I got a lot of service out of mine that broke on the cast after I landed my 39.5 red. I think that it cracked during the fight, and the cast was the last straw. Great rod for the money, and I got a couple more when they were on sale this summer at field and stream. The only other rod that I like better for down there is the Abu Garcia Volitile Inshore rod(they are on clearance on their site now).


I love them.... great rod for the money. I ordered 4 seven foot 1 piece rods from fisherman's factory outlet for $20 each.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Those are great reds...we don't have a boat so fishing the bay is very limited for us. All our fish are caught from the beach right in front of the cottage we rent.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome!!!! I am headed down there in a few weeks as long as everything pans out with my truck. Any tips on locations would be appreciated. Fished it one day by myself from a kayak around the spoil islands and did pretty decent on a realllllly windy day.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I grew up on there. Still fish it 6 times a year. The fish are schooling up slowly


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

For fishing from a kayak.. I typically drive into canaveral national seashore from New Smyrna to the southernmost launch where the road ends. From there, depending on the wind/tide/conditions you can paddle to deeper water, fish some islands/bars/cuts, hide from the wind, etc. It's a good spot to launch from as well.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

homepiece said:


> For fishing from a kayak.. I typically drive into canaveral national seashore from New Smyrna to the southernmost launch where the road ends. From there, depending on the wind/tide/conditions you can paddle to deeper water, fish some islands/bars/cuts, hide from the wind, etc. It's a good spot to launch from as well.


Do you mean the Eddy creek boat launch?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Do you mean the Eddy creek boat launch?


I believe he is talking about miles north of Eddy creek. If you go south from new Smyrna the road ends in the national seashore park. If you head north past Eddy creek the road also ends but the two do not connect.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

No, from what I have heard.. the furthest south you are allowed to drive is at the launch located at this lat/long
*28.857740, -80.777048*
I don't think that you are allowed to drive the dirt road that looks to go south from there. I normally launch from this launch and fish the islands/cuts/bars in the vicinity.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I can't help but reply to this thread, I know it is dated...My son and I had the pleasure of fishing there in 2003. We caught numerous Reds in and well beyond the slot (incl. this 43" beauty my son caught) along with dozens of trout in the same class. A phenomenal fishery!! I would add, however, we learned how the place got it's name!!!! We were EATEN ALIVE at the ramp in the AM inside of about 15-20mins before sunrise while launching. Each of us easily had >100bites each on the little exposed skin at the time,which required finding Rx strength cortizone cream to curb the itching at the end of the day!! LOL


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

homepiece said:


> No, from what I have heard.. the furthest south you are allowed to drive is at the launch located at this lat/long
> *28.857740, -80.777048*
> I don't think that you are allowed to drive the dirt road that looks to go south from there. I normally launch from this launch and fish the islands/cuts/bars in the vicinity.


Thank you for the clearing that up for me! Appreciate the info.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

heidlers said:


> View attachment 225441
> I can't help but reply to this thread, I know it is dated...My son and I had the pleasure of fishing there in 2003. We caught numerous Reds in and well beyond the slot (incl. this 43" beauty my son caught) along with dozens of trout in the same class. A phenomenal fishery!! I would add, however, we learned how the place got it's name!!!! We were EATEN ALIVE at the ramp in the AM inside of about 15-20mins before sunrise while launching. Each of us easily had >100bites each on the little exposed skin at the time,which required finding Rx strength cortizone cream to curb the itching at the end of the day!! LOL


use skin so soft,from avan lady.
I learn that from coast gards.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If there is not a breeze blowing, the bugs are insane. I normally prep everything(kayak, paddle, rods, bait, lures tied) prior to heading in so that I can be in the water on the kayak in a matter of seconds. As long as you keep moving, you are ok... as soon as you stop is when they swarm you. Skin so soft, a scented band, and a cigar will give you a few moments of relief though. Do not leave your vehicle doors open as well.


----------

